# Paul Anderson - Strongest Man in Recorded History



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

This guy way back in the 1950's lifted 6270 pounds on his back and walked with it. no one has done it since. check out his movie on this site.


http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/videos/paul-anderson.html


----------



## kicka19 (Dec 18, 2005)

i hate every post you make


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

why is that?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Paul Anderson is, or was, a total freak!


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 18, 2005)

hahaha he looks weird


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> hahaha he looks weird




thanks for your input.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

i mean this is totally fucking phenomenal, imagine if he was today and had the shit we have now, fuck maybe a 10-000 pound walk. this guy in my books is the shit. i just ordered the movie.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

yup!  total beast.

Paul anderson with a 435lb clean and press


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

do you think this will ever be accomplished again, the 3 ton walk?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> do you think this will ever be accomplished again, the 3 ton walk?




not many people do the back lift anymore.  it was like a huge table like thing.  i read about it in Milo strength journal before.  It isn't a lift that anyone does anymore and it isn't contested at strength meets anymore.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> thanks for your input.




haha anytime!


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

well shit tell me where i can find a picture or something on it, maybe i will have my uncle try to build one, then i can try it out


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah, that guy is sick.  I've read about his squats and milk program.  Sounds like fun to me.  Haha.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> well shit tell me where i can find a picture or something on it, maybe i will have my uncle try to build one, then i can try it out




Here he is doing it with a group of men sitting on top.  not the best picture but it was all i could find.  anyway, you get the point.  kind of like lifting up a table.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

Here it says he did an overhead press with about 400 pounds.  Animal.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

they said he squated over 1000lbs raw

dude was a beast.  I don't think they had steroids back then either.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> they said he squated over 1000lbs raw
> 
> dude was a beast.  I don't think they had steroids back then either.



Yeah, and certainly no squat suits.  He also used to do partial squats with 2000lbs.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

damn now i thought i had some good genetics, but shit this guy is like superman, to superman


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> dude was a beast.  I don't think they had steroids back then either.



1930s actually, but I dont neccessarily suspect him of it.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> damn now i thought i had some good genetics, but shit this guy is like superman, to superman



There is a difference between good, and someone whose name echos through the ages.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> 1930s actually, but I dont neccessarily suspect him of it.




oh realy?  I stand corrected then.

Yea, I honestly believe that Anderson was a total genetic freak.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 18, 2005)

I mean echo and echo again, this guy if awesome, i cant wait till that movie gets here. i mean shit. we need to find someone who is trying to beat this. there has got to be someone somewhere. but then again the article posted by cowpimp says he could lift 3000 pounds at 22. damn


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2005)

Even if he had used, which honestly I'm going to guess he hadn't, he still would have been unquestionably a freak. Some people get the luck of the draw with build and genetic makeup.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> I mean echo and echo again, this guy if awesome, i cant wait till that movie gets here. i mean shit. we need to find someone who is trying to beat this. there has got to be someone somewhere. but then again the article posted by cowpimp says he could lift 3000 pounds at 22. damn




when you get the video let us know how it is?  I would like to know what the quality of the footage of him is like.  I would imagine it to be not so good.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 18, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Even if he had used, which honestly I'm going to guess he hadn't, he still would have been unquestionably a freak. Some people get the luck of the draw with build and genetic makeup.




I agree.

Just to throw it out there.....Given what genetic capabilities he already had and the freakish strength he possessed.  I wonder what would have happened if he were around today knowing what they guys know about steroids and cycles?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 18, 2005)

See, everytime I hear/see someone like this who is so powerful or massive, that MIGHT not have been on steroids and such...
makes me want to see what they could have been if they were on them.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 18, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> This guy way back in the 1950's lifted 6270 pounds on his back and walked with it. no one has done it since. check out his movie on this site.
> 
> 
> http://www.mesomorphosis.com/store/videos/paul-anderson.html


 
I heard about a grandma picking up a car but I think it was only about 3,500lbs...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> not many people do the back lift anymore. it was like a huge table like thing. i read about it in Milo strength journal before. It isn't a lift that anyone does anymore and it isn't contested at strength meets anymore.


 
They do these lifts in Strongman events on occasion in Quebec, in honour of the first true Strongest Man Louis Cyr.  I Saw one on TV earlier this year where they did the Back Lift, fuck me that is a bitch of a lift.

http://www.naturalstrength.com/history/cyr.html


----------

